# Mercedes-AMG A45 New gloss black wheels



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

There is a lot of mixed opinions on the standard AMG Wheels with the silver trim running around the edge. Since getting my car in November It has been bugging me and wanting the car fully blacked out, finally got round to getting them powder coated gloss black.

I had half a bottle of C5 left in the garage so decided to put it to use on my new shiny wheels and still with some left managed to do all the black trim what little there is on the exterior.

Hope you all like as much as I do.

Things I've done to it so far:
- Silver rear badges all to gloss black
- New gloss black front star emblem
- Front grill bars wrapped gloss black
- Front windows tinted
- Front & rear lights smoked in dark film
- Private reg plates tinted and gelled
- Wheels to gloss black
- All new tyres to Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S

Going to leave it like this for a while, but in a few months will be looking to get Calipers done in either yellow, lime green or blue.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking Merc,,I think that is the best model so far & yours does look nice in all black. I’ve just got my wheels back from the powder coaters,I’ve done the barrels with C5 earlier & I’ll do the faces tomorrow,,I’m surprised how far C5 goes on wheels,I’ve done nearly 3 sets of 22’s with a 30ml bottle.

Andy.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> Nice looking Merc,,I think that is the best model so far & yours does look nice in all black. I've just got my wheels back from the powder coaters,I've done the barrels with C5 earlier & I'll do the faces tomorrow,,I'm surprised how far C5 goes on wheels,I've done nearly 3 sets of 22's with a 30ml bottle.
> 
> Andy.


Thanks Andy.

I don't like the new 2018 A Class I much prefer my FL shape. The all black look is great when its clean but after 1 mile the car appears dirty again lol.

I know I took all my wheels off during the winter, used C5 for the first time and was worried about using too much but it just seems to last ages on the cotton pads. This time had to apply with wheels on car so just did the faces. Don't think I'd bother with C5 again to be honest i'll probably just go for Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant for ease of use.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

You don't have to tell me about trying to keep a black car clean,,at least now you've put C5 on them it should last a few year.









Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

dannygdesigns said:


> Hope you all like as much as I do.
> 
> Things I've done to it so far:
> - Silver rear badges all to gloss black
> ...


Mate that is insane! 
Absolute beast 
A real stunner
You should be proud of your work so far


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> You don't have to tell me about trying to keep a black car clean,,at least now you've put C5 on them it should last a few year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love your RRS 😍 what MPG you getting on average ? I hope to own one one day.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> Mate that is insane!
> Absolute beast
> A real stunner
> You should be proud of your work so far


Thank you pal appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

15 mpg at its best.

Andy


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> 15 mpg at its best.
> 
> Andy


Oh god 😂 thought mine was bad at 20.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Black on black on black on black. Like it mucho. Very nice car mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

dannygdesigns said:


> There is a lot of mixed opinions on the standard AMG Wheels with the silver trim running around the edge. Since getting my car in November It has been bugging me and wanting the car fully blacked out, finally got round to getting them powder coated gloss black.
> 
> I had half a bottle of C5 left in the garage so decided to put it to use on my new shiny wheels and still with some left managed to do all the black trim what little there is on the exterior.
> 
> ...


Mate, that is the absolute nuts!

I was going to get one of these before I ordered my 440i but I couldn't leave the rear wheel drive club :lol:

That is probably the best one I have seen! Although I don't like this tinted number plate malarky. I do like the gel though!

Yellow calipers for sure!

Rob


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you not get pulled for the front window tints? They are a thing from the past up here as everyone gets pulled up now.

The dark lights front and back are a step too far for me. I've never seen the point of darkening lights. 

Otherwise a nice looking car. Very intimidating.

I still miss my old A45.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Mate, that is the absolute nuts!
> 
> I was going to get one of these before I ordered my 440i but I couldn't leave the rear wheel drive club :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I used to have a 320d efficient dynamics remapped to 225bhp and I loved that, was a fast car and probably averaged 60mpg 😂 the back end used to come out every roundabout.

I wasn't sure on the tinted plates at first, I originally got them gelled without tints but with the car being blacked out everywhere I felt the plates just popped out too much.



Kerr said:


> Do you not get pulled for the front window tints? They are a thing from the past up here as everyone gets pulled up now.
> 
> The dark lights front and back are a step too far for me. I've never seen the point of darkening lights.
> 
> ...


No mate never been pulled, every car I've owned I've had tinted within a week of owning. I got told if your not up to no good in the car then you'll not get pulled just for the tints. I've been beside police vans and cars at traffic lights and they've been trying to see in but never done anything. I also got told don't know if it's true that normal police won't pull you as they don't have the testing equipment on them but traffic officers do.

The light tints aren't for everyone but again without them the bright red lights just popped out too much and it didn't blend as well as I wanted.

Thanks pal I'm absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is one mean looking motor 

Think I'm with Kerr though, don't like the light tints and wouldn't have the front windows done. Appreciate what you're saying about the rear red lights being bright and popping out, but, for me, I'd want them bright, wouldn't want anyone not seeing them...


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

looks amazing good work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

dannygdesigns said:


> There is a lot of mixed opinions on the standard AMG Wheels with the silver trim running around the edge. Since getting my car in November It has been bugging me and wanting the car fully blacked out, finally got round to getting them powder coated gloss black.
> 
> I had half a bottle of C5 left in the garage so decided to put it to use on my new shiny wheels and still with some left managed to do all the black trim what little there is on the exterior.
> 
> ...


wow that's looks a right beat and loving the black combo very agresive looking


----------

